# Tools for Magnatraction cars



## Mach5 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a number of old Magnatraction cars from when I was a kid in the '70s. I am going through these cars and reconditioning them. What are the best tools to use for pulling & pressing wheels, pressing gears, etc.? I have a BSRT rear wheel removal tool & a BSRT wheel press, but I wasn't sure these would work well for the older cars.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

JW's Speed Parts has the perfect wheel puller for Afx MT/non-mag cars. The wheel puller you have is too thick and would damage your front rims. Send him an email.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*And if all else fails, the BSRT HT400*

Here it is...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

noddaz said:


> Here it is...


Try it on yer dremel yet?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

thats the AW gear alignment toll.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dragula said:


> thats the AW gear alignment toll.
> DRAGjet


LMAO! 

Do I have to take the cars out of the packaging to perform this adjustment?

Good to have you back Chris.  

Back on topic...I like my little C clamp style puller from RTHO.

It gets even the most stubborn wheels to pop right off. Unlike a single fork puller the RTHO applies pressure evenly from both sides cuz it's an opposed 2 jaw unit. 

Technically it's for pulling arm. gears...but it works great on larger wheels too. It's tough as nails and inspite of constant use shows no sign of wear or fatigue. It works especially well for getting those petrified T-jet dimples and fossilized AFX rims off the axle.

Typically I use both style pullers. The soft touch single jaw for vintage wheels I'm trying to save. If it looks like it's gonna ruin/bend the jaw...I grab old reliable. Addmitedly you can garge a wheel er two with the two jaw but it keeps my single jaw from getting fubared trying to pull hopelessly stuck hubs.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those 'C' clamp pullers are very handy, but are too thick for Afx front rims and would damage them if you use that tool.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

dlw said:


> Those 'C' clamp pullers are very handy, but are too thick for Afx front rims and would damage them if you use that tool.


Depends on the front rim  Most AFX fronts come off with a simple twist the JL and AW with the small tires are a bear to remove and the RTHO tool is a little large but then when ever I remove these wheels they are gone for good.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The right tool for the job*

Agreed Roger. 

DL, sorry, I guess I didnt word things very well.

The "brutus clamp" is a wrecking yard tool as Roger somewhat implied. Fast, efficient, and tough. A vast majority of rims are going straight in the dumper anyway. Like 1:1 cars the techniques for production work and a careful restoration are two different onions. So the job must be approached with the flyswatter or bazooka mentality. 

From my perspective hubs that are too tight are just as bad as the sloppy ones. There's a fine line between falling off the axle, just right, and tighter than the bark on a tree. No one puller or technique can be applied to all wheel styles.

For the "finish nail" front axle set ups I use Rogers tried and true kung fu grip technique. If your having trouble, soak the chassis in a cup of warm water fer a sec. Whether I'm doing a single or a pile of chassis; I usually bone out the chassis, spray it with superclean or simple green and toss it in the water. It really helps loosen the grip of time!

For stubborn small diameter dime a dozen rims I've found that the garden variety upholstery tack remover works quite nicely.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*ticky tacky*



Bill Hall said:


> the garden variety upholstery tack remover works quite nicely.


My garden may be tacky, but includes no tacks to remove. 

glad to see you online bill. missed you at martys last time. hope to see you and Win in renton after the holidays. we ought to have 4-5 tracks running by then.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*My name is mud*

Yeah my entertainment coordinator let me down...fergot all about it 'til we got home that sat...  

Gave you guys a chance to talk bad behind my back. 

Sounds like you got an amusement park for slotaholics going...regardless I'd like to see your new digs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mach5 (Nov 28, 2007)

Since most of these cars will be going in my display case, I'm trying to save the wheels. I'll try the single jaw puller first and see how that goes. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just FYI Marty.

If your ever looking for AFX Rims or parts be sure and give Dragula a call. Chris has most AFX goodies by the pound... LOL

Other sources include Bob @ Slot Car Central. Both Neils Wheels, and RRR still offer the early satin finish AFX standard mag. Perhaps a bit dated, but arguably one of the prettiest rims ever made.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep, thanks Bill, I actually just had a great transaction with Chris a few weeks back on some lit M/T chassis and some t-jets stuff. I think some tires may be next on the list! Thanks again Chris!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Here's a pic (sorry, but its very overcast here at the moment, but it helps to show the thickness of the posts) of the RTHO 'C' puller (right) and the JW's puller (early version).








The post on the JW puller is made thinner to fit the pin-style front axle without boring out the rim. And the rims are still useable (when you have to replace an axle)


----------

